# Service und Support > Testforum >  2. Test Löschung

## knut.krueger

Ich will noch einmal überprüfen, ob auch ein neu erstellter Thread gelöscht werden kann. Es zeigt sich wieder, dass der Thread, also der erste Beitrag, nicht gelöscht werden kann.

----------


## knut.krueger

Nun erstelle ich eine Antwort als zweiten Beitrag, um zu sehen, ob die Löschfunktion sich wieder auftut. Die Überprüfung ergab, dass ab dem zweiten Beitrag die Löschung möglich ist. Der Grund für diese Recherchen ist, dass bei meinem Thread "Nordkap" in der Plauderecke der Eröffnungsbeitrag verschwunden ist, und auch Ralf dafür keine Erklärung hat. Ich habe diese voraussichtlich gefunden und bin zufrieden.
Gruß Knut.

----------

